# Fat Refund in limbo... who else is STILL waiting for the IRS to get their $#!+ together?



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Am I the only person whose been waiting months for the IRS to send me my money?

I Did my taxes in March... and now its nearly August. 

For w2 workers, it might be better to just pay as little taxes as possible from each paycheck, put the rest of your tax-paying money into a savings account, and then just pay the exact difference you owe towards the end of the tax year. That way, none of these shenanigans will plague your wallet. 

I've never been owed money for this long, ever in my life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FYI not the best recommendation. Under pay too much and you will be dinged AND forced to make payments during the year. ouch.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

SHalester said:


> FYI not the best recommendation. Under pay too much and you will be dinged AND forced to make payments during the year. ouch.


Well if that's true, that really sucks. Ive never heard of that happening before. THere was a year I owed the IRS money but my only penalty was that I had to pay the money I owe.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

crackedrider said:


> Well if that's true, that really sucks. Ive never heard of that happening before. THere was a year I owed the IRS money but my only penalty was that I had to pay the money I owe.


That, and a small late fee (as an llc).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> Well if that's true, that really sucks. Ive never heard of that happening before.


it is true. and it happens. and since it is the IRS, there is even a form for it. You goof by over 20%, you are toast for the next year; mandatory qt payments. 

so cirling back, could be really bad advice. Better advice is to actually view the W4 form and follow the calculations to correctly figure out your withholding info should be. This assumes one has a W2 job.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Are you talking about the refund on the $10,200 unemployment that we were supposed to get early May, mid May, late May, early June, mid June, late June, early July, mid July,......

Nope. Haven't got it.
But it's been reported that we should be getting it this week, like they've been reporting every week since May.
This time it'll be 'for real'. LOL

One of these weeks they'll be right.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

SHalester said:


> it is true. and it happens. and since it is the IRS, there is even a form for it. You goof by over 20%, you are toast for the next year; mandatory qt payments.


holy crap. good to know.

I used a professional this year since I had to deal with a slew of new tax events that went beyond my usual form 1040.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Are you talking about the refund on the $10,200 unemployment that we were supposed to get early May, mid May, late May, early June, mid June, late June, early July, mid July,......
> 
> Nope. Haven't got it.
> But it's been reported that we should be getting it this week, like they've been reporting every week since May.
> ...


No. I thought they took care of that a long time ago. 

It's funny, if you did your taxes towards the end of the deadline, you wouldn't even have to worry about that. This whole thing's a mess.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't ya'll see it?
The government infrastructure is crumbling.
The center can't hold.

The IRS doesn't collect money any more - they dole it out.
They are toothless ... like the police, and courts.
We are less than two years from total anarchy.



.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I made a mistake in 2016. 

Did my taxes electronically but for some reason it was rejected.

Fast forward to 2020 and I ask my tax guy (same guy that has done my taxes for about ten years) why I've been getting threatening letters from the IRS for 2016.

That"s when he tells me my 2016 efile had been rejected. A couple numbers from my daughters SS had been transposed because I wrote it down wrong. I was owed a little over 3 grand.

So, we refiled in a nick of time, like 2 days to spare before I lost that money forever. Sent off a paper return in the mail. Registered.

Haven't heard a peep and it's been over a year.

This year I filed for 2020, 2019, 2018 and 2017. 😁

I hadn't filed because I hadn't worked very much in those years and knew I didn't owe taxes and would be getting back money every year.

So this year I filed for all the back overpayments.

Haven't heard a peep.

I worked a good part of last year and expect to work quite a bit this year so I'm going to have to pay taxes this year for sure. 🙁

I've always been pretty good about gauging how much I'll owe and usually am within a couple thousand dollars short at the end.

Long story short.

Feds owe me close to 8k YTD. 

California has repaid me all I've overpaid. California has their act together. The money for all years was in my account within a week.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

mine took 4 months


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Still waiting for mine. E-filed on 4/14. Still have heard nothing. Can't even get a call thru to them to see if they need something, and have gotten no communication at all from them. That money, $2800, is supposed to go to replacing my roof. By the time I get it, I may not have the need any longer, as it might have caved in at this rate.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tax Refunds: IRS Delays Hold Up Money For Millions Of Taxpayers


While the IRS sent out two stimulus checks and updated the Child Tax Credit this year, it's falling short of its core mission of servicing American taxpayers.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> Am I the only person whose been waiting months for the IRS to send me my money?
> 
> I Did my taxes in March... and now its nearly August.
> 
> ...


Heard nothing E-filed at the end of March, been checking the IRS web every week says still Processing. When we have a date we will post it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Heard nothing E-filed at the end of March, been checking the IRS web every week says still Processing. When we have a date we will post it.


My son filed in February and just received his this week.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My son filed his 2019 taxes in early April by mail still nothing from them. He did his 2020 taxes the same day electronically and got a refund in 3 weeks. I read paper returns are 6-9 months out.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I thought I was the only one. I did my taxes in April. I recieved my state refund in late may but have yet to receive my federal refund


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I thought I was the only one. I did my taxes in April. I recieved my state refund in late may but have yet to receive my federal refund


I just realized I didnt get my state refund either...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> My son filed in February and just received his this week.


I'm thinking that it's rideshare drivers that they are holding up and checking them manually. At the same time, I E-filed mine I E-filed 4 friends that were all W2 they all got both their state and federal refunds in 2 weeks. just mine is held up.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah, apparently it's the IRS being constipated as usual and catching up to the backlog.

But don't worry though. I'm sure not one single government employee missed a check no matter how long it takes to get ours.

The IRS has 35 million unprocessed tax returns from 2021 (cnbc.com)


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

I just checked mine now, and miracle of miracles, its set to be sent to my bank on the 21st. They upped the amount by $21. Not sure if the 3 months wait is worth the extra $21 though.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

billm said:


> I just checked mine now, and miracle of miracles, its set to be sent to my bank on the 21st. They upped the amount by $21. Not sure if the 3 months wait is worth the extra $21 though.


Got my refund today also no increase E-filed it back in March.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't have so much tax withheld.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IRS can't process taxes. Post Office can't deliver the mail.

Good job, Millennials. It didn't even take you one generation to screw everything up.


----------

